# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vẻ đẹp Hà Giang qua hành trình chinh phục rẻo cao cùng VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

Hành trình caravan 1.000 km đưa hơn 300 chủ xe VinFast đi qua những cung đường, bản làng, ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp con người Hà Giang qua ô cửa.

Ngày thứ 2 trong chuyến caravan chinh phục Hà Giang từ Hà Nội do hãng xe Việt tổ chức từ 6/12, hàng trăm VinFaster đã đi qua những cung đường đẹp đến nao lòng của Hà Giang.

Những em bé vùng cao nở nụ cười hồn nhiên, vẫy chào "đoàn xe quốc kỳ" suốt dọc đường gần 200 cây số từ thành phố Hà Giang lên đèo Mã Pì Lèng.

Các bạn nhỏ với gùi hoa cải vàng trên lưng, cố rướn mình vẫy tay đón chào đoàn xe VinFast.

Hai bạn nhỏ cố trèo lên cao để được nhìn đoàn xe. Sự hồn nhiên, nụ cười tươi trên gương mặt của những em bé Hà Giang là một phần không bao giờ quên trong ký ức của những thành viên trong chuyến đi lịch sử.

Một trong những hình ảnh đẹp được anh Trương Anh Ngọc, một thành viên trong đoàn ghi lại trên hành trình chinh phục cao nguyên đá. Trên trang cá nhân của mình, anh viết: "Đất nước của mình thật đẹp, và rồi sẽ phải đặt chân tới và cảm nhận hết những điều tuyệt vời của quê hương xứ sở". (Ảnh: FB Trương Anh Ngọc)

Từ Quản Bạ, Yên Minh, Phố Cáo, Lũng Cú, Đồng Văn, đâu đâu người ta cũng bắt gặp hình ảnh phụ nữ Mông với chiếc gùi trên vai. Chiếc gùi có mặt hầu hết trong đời sống sinh hoạt văn hóa của người Mông vùng núi. Đây là biểu tượng của lòng thủy chung, son sắt và mong ước cuộc sống no đủ, hạnh phúc.

Những con người nơi địa đầu Tổ Quốc khiến anh Phạm Trung Tuyến, một trong những thành viên của đoàn xe xúc động. Anh chia sẻ: "Trưa 7/12, hơn 100 chiếc xe VinFast vượt qua dốc Thẩm Mã để dừng chân tại Phố Cáo, rất nhiều người dân địa phương đã ra đường chào đón. Những tiếng xuýt xoa rộn ràng phố núi: Xe Việt Nam đấy, đẹp nhỉ! Niềm vui của những người sơn dân thuần phác đôi khi chỉ là niềm tự hào khi nói lên hai chữ Việt Nam". (Ảnh: Facebook Phạm Trung Tuyến).

Theo các phượt thủ, một trong những điều nên thử khi tới Hà Giang là trải nghiệm cuộc sống trong một gia đình người H’Mông. Người dân nơi đây nổi tiếng hiếu khách, thân thiện nên bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn khi hòa mình vào đời sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày của họ. Đặc biệt, mùa du lịch ở Hà Giang kéo dài quanh năm nên bạn có thể khám phá bất kỳ thời điểm nào. Mỗi mùa, từ thành phố đến huyện thị đều mang một vẻ đẹp riêng, một màu sắc không thể trộn lẫn với bất cứ nơi đâu. Đó là sức hút rất khó cưỡng của vùng đất địa đầu Tổ quốc.

----------

